# Eine Art Bodendecker gesucht



## heiko-rech (5. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe letztes Jahr einige Gräser (__ Binsen, __ Seggen, Carx etc.) an den Teichrand gepflanzt, die auch den Winter gut überstanden haben. Nun ist aber alles ganz neu angelegt und sieht sehr kahl aus. Ich möchte also zwischen den Gräsern ein wenig Grün haben. __ Pfennigkraut habe ich schon zu hauf, ich wollte gerne mal was anderes. Auf die Dauer sollen aber auch die Gräser eine Chance haben, sich weiter auszubreiten. Welche Pflanzen könnte man denn da nehmen? Es soll auch nicht zu künstlich aussehen.

Bis für alles offen, also raus mit euren Vorschlägen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo Heiko,

also ich finde Hostas machen sich immer besonders gut und sehen gut im Gesamtbild aus mit ihren großen Blättern. Da gibt es verschiedene Sorten (Blattfarben), welche man gut kombinieren kann


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Daniel hat es ja schon angesprochen und hier Bilder dazu ...


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo,

ja, das wär was. Ab wann kann man die pflanzen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Kann man JETZT pflanzen oder im Herbst, Als Containerpflanzen auch ganzjährig. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Denke so ab Mai wirds welche zu kaufen geben  ....

und Pflanzen kannst sie jetzt auch schon ...


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hier sieht's so aus:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hi Heiko,

wo sollen denn die Bodendecker hin (Standort - sonnig/schattig/halbschattig, Boden trocken, frisch oder feucht/naß/im Flachwasser, alkalisch oder sauer, wie hoch sollen sie max. werden, ect.). Ein bischen Input braucht es schon um welche vorschlagen zu können, den Bodendecker gibt es hunderte, für alle Lagen die passenden

MfG Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo,

zur Lage:
Eher sonnig, Boden ist Lemig mit einer dicken Schicht Pflanzerde. Ob nun alkalisch oder Sauer kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe noch nie eine Probe untersuchen lassen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hi Heiko,

liegt also außerhalb des direkten Wassereinzugbereiches des Teiches. Wie siehts denn mit der Bodenfeuchte aus. Mein Lehmboden bleibt das ganze Jahr etwas feucht, auch im Hochsommer:

Kann Dir ja trotzdem schon mal ein paar Bodendecker nennen


Acaena-Arten (Stachelnüßchen) - nur ein paar cm hoch trockener Boden vor allem im Winter
Ajuga reptans (__ Günsel) - 10- 20cm, buntblättrige Sorten vertragen auch Sonne feuchter Boden
Alchemilla mollis (Frauenmantel - 30 - 60cm anspruchslos
Allysum montanum/saxatile (__ Steinkraut) - 20 - 40cm möglichst trocken
__ Anemone nemorosa (__ Buschwindröschen) oder die großen Herbstanemonen, feuchter Boden
Antennaria dioica (__ Katzenpfötchen) 5 - 10cm saurer trockener Boden
Astilbe chinensis v. pumila (Zwergastilbe) - 20-30cm verträgt Sonne/Trockenheit
Astilbe chinensis v. taquetti - 80 - 120cm wie oben
Aubrita coultori (__ Blaukissen) 10 - 15cm
Brunnera macrophylla (__ Kaukasusvergißmeinicht) - 30 - 50cm feuchter Boden
Campanula cochleariifolia (Zwergglockenblume) - 5 - 10cm
Campanula punctata (__ Punktierte Glockenblume) und Sorten - 30 - 50cm
Cerastium tomentosa (__ Hornkraut) - 10 - 20cm trockener Boden sonst vergrünend 
Coronilla varia (Bunte Kronenwicke) - 30 - 200m kletternd
Cotula squalida (Fiederpolster) - - 5cm - fällt aber im Winter gerne mal aus
Dianthus arenaris (Sandnelke) 10 - 20cm trockener saurer Boden
Dianthus deltoides (Heidenelke) 10 - 20cm wie oben
Dryas octopetala/sundermanii (__ Silberwurz) 10 - 15cm kalkliebhaber
Duchesna indica (Scheinerdbeere) 5 - 10cm nie düngen sonst macht die alles platt
Fragaria vesca (__ Walderdbeere) - Kultursorten sind auch gut verwendbar
Geranium sanguineum/endressi Hyb. (Blut- /Pyrenäenstorchschnabel) - 20 - 40cm
Geum rivale (__ Bachnelkenwurz) - 20 - 40cm feuchter Boden
Globularia-Arten (Kugelblume) - 5 - 20cm benötigt Kalk trockener Boden
Hieracium aurantiacum (Oranges Habichtskraut) - 50cm Achtung fürchterliches Unkraut werdend (starker Samenflug)
Hostas - brauchen an sonniger Stelle feuchten/nassen Boden
__ Iris barbata Nana-Hybriden (Zwergschwertlilie) - Kalkliebhaber

muß jetzt erst mal Pause machen geht heute Nachmittag/Abend noch weiter


MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Servus Frank

Danke für deine sehr interessante Liste .... 

Kannst Dir vielleicht die Mühe machen  in die von mir angelegte, mit deinen Daten gefütterte Excel-Tabelle, die Fortsetzung eintragen ....... Anhang anzeigen Bodendecker von Knobi -Frank.xls (Sorry ... mir ist kein besser Dateiname eingefallen)

Ich weiß, ich bin unverschämt oops

Würde aber uns allen helfen ..... DANKE ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hi Helmut,

werde wohl erst morgen weitermachen können, das Weisheitszahnziehen am späten Nachmittag hatte mich doch ganz schön geschlaucht.
Werde dann auch Bodendecker für schattige oder nasse Stellen mit eintragen (das bisher waren ja nur welche für Heikos sonnigen Standort geeignete, da kommen dann auch einige Teichpflanzen dazu

Hatte jetzt was weiter geschrieben, und plötzlich alles weg

Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Mühe, da ist einges interessante dabei, Vor allem das mit der __ Walderdbeere, da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. Ich habe im Garten eine Ecke, die ich noch umgestalten will, da wachsen Walderdbeeren. Und nun weiß ich ja einen neuen schönen Platz dafür.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

nächster Versuch

Fehlgeschlagen nur die alte Liste


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Versuch 3

Liste mit rund 115 Bodendeckern, <viel mehr sind mir heute nicht eingefallen oder in meinen alten  Staudenbuch zu finden gewesen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die schöne Liste.


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Hallo Frank,

das gibt Fleißpunkte!


----------



## Jam (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Mir würden noch einfallen:


Alchemilla erythropoda	Zwerg-Silbermantel
Arenaria montana		__ Sandkraut
Arabis caucasica	                 __ Gänsekresse
Campanula portenschlagia,garganica. pocharskyana - alle kriechenden Arten 
Ceratostigma plumbaginoides	Kriechender Bleiwurz
Dianthus deltoides	                 Heide-__ Nelke
Erodium variabile		Reiherschnabel
Gysophila repens		Teppichschleierkraut
Heuchera                                  Purpurglöckchen, gibt es mittlerweile igrün-, rot- rost-Farben
__ Lotus corniculatus		Gefülltblühender Hornklee
Phlox douglasii		Polsterphlox
Phlox subulata		Teppichphlox, Zwergphlox
Thymus serpyllum	                Feldthymian
Thymus vulgaris
Veronica peduncularis	Georgia Blue	__ Ehrenpreis
 ?                                                Dickmännchen


Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht zu viele genannt, die schon in der Liste standen ...

VG
Jam


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Eine Art  Bodendecker gesucht*

Servus Frank

Danke für die Ergänzung


----------

